# Pensacola Beach Pier Is Open



## PensacolaBeachPier (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to update yall about some things. We are still open and allowing people to fish!! We are not planning on closing as of now and there hasn't been any oil spotted yet so please pass the word around that we are open! Thank You!! 






Sam Boutwell
Sales Manager


----------

